# Flip down Tv



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Does anyone know how to switch on the two small lights either side of the flip down Tv on a Cheyenne 696G ?
Thanks


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi, I think you will find that they are not connected to anything ?
They dont work on mine either.

Peter.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

No. Life is too short to spend the amount of time I did trying unsuccessfully to do just that :lol:


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

when i had the handover on my motorhome from the dealer although an autotrail but a tracker not a cheyenne i was told that the lights on the flip down telly were not connected due to the motoring laws in england, and its two lights less to run 

keith


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Shame really, theyd make good reading lights when sitting up front.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

chopper said:


> i was told that the lights on the flip down telly were not connected due to the motoring laws in england, and its two lights less to run
> 
> keith


I don't know anything about Cheyennes or their lights but, if they are anything like the ones on either side of the flip down screen over the cab in our van ( Bessacarr E530), then ours work very well and do provide useful reading lights when you are sitting with the cab seats swivelled. We changed them to LED lights recently but they are now rather stark and bright and not as comfortable to read by.


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

On the Miami - if you flip the lens cover off one of the lights you should find that just behind the bulb there is a a tiny push or slide switch which should operate the lights - there should be a slide switch on the side of the TV which should read - on/off or door, you can use this as your courtesy light, this must all be true 'cos my husband says so!!


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

georgiemac said:


> On the Miami - if you flip the lens cover off one of the lights you should find that just behind the bulb there is a a tiny push or slide switch which should operate the lights - there should be a slide switch on the side of the TV which should read - on/off or door, you can use this as your courtesy light, this must all be true 'cos my husband says so!!


Ahh Ahh I have the little side slide switch that says on/off/door but that does'nt operate anything at the moment . Will take of the lens cover as you suggest and ferret around .... It would be daft to have two good light and not have them working .


----------



## jam35007 (Aug 8, 2009)

I have a Scout SE and our lights are turned on by a little slide switch at the top of the TV, by the oening button to release the TV. Took me ages to work out how to put them on !


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

They're not connected to any power source, that's why they don't work! We had 2 LED strips fitted to the lip of the shelf and the power run from a permenant feed in the dashboard by LeisurePower in Warrington. It cost £75.00 including labour. 

I contacted Autotrail about the lights on the telly and they said on the new,(post 2009) models they were connected because they have LED lights in them, but prior to this FIAT reccommended to them that they don't connect them because the power draw was too great for the vehicle battery.

BTW, you can't connect anything to the power feed to the telly for lighting as it gets it's power from the reversing camera and is just a single feed cable into the telly from the camera loom. That's why it cost so much with LeisurePower, they spent ages finding a suitable feed to connect to. They couldn't get access to the vans' habitation loom so had to eventually go down the A post into the steering column.


----------

